# Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]


----------



## Natikill (13. März 2010)

*Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*



> *Die Vorteile der  PCGH-Edition im Überblick:*
> - Weiße  Lackierung
> - Silent Wings USC PCGH-Edition als Lüfter
> - 20 Watt  mehr Leistung als beim BQT E7-CM-580W
> ...


*Die Nachteile der PCGH-Edition  im Überblick:* 
- die 20 Watt mehr Leistung sind nahezu unerheblich, die  Schienenleistung steht eher im Vordergrund ->welche die selbe ist!
- bei solch einem Aufpreis hätte ein ordentliches Sleeven, denke ich,  drin sein können
- ein PCIe Stromadapter kostet im Netz ca.5€ und ist für die meisten  sowieso eher unnötig, da die Wenigsten 2 Grafikkarten betreiben
- laut verschiedener Internetquellen ist der Standard Lüfter des E7-CM  580W schon relativ leise
- das E7-CM 580W kostet nur 85€
- für 110€ bekommt man schon das E7-CM 680W

Bis auf die weiße Lackierung, welche bei einigen Fans oder Moddern von  hoher Bedeutung sein könnte, halte ich diese PCGH Edition für relativ  unnötig.

Gruß Nati

PS: Nicht persönlich nehmen ist einfach meine Meinung


----------



## poiu (13. März 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

@Natikill

ja du hast recht hoher aufpreis für das kleine teil, außerdem bekommt man das 
Netzteile Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Xilence XQ Linear Power 600W Modell für 85€ ist auch weiß lackiert und die XQ haben nix mit dem billigen Schrott zu tun denn XIlence sonst so verkauft, sondern sind von ENhance produziert, die auch für NEsteQ, COoler Master( das SIlent Pro) usw NEtzteiel bauen!

BILDER : http://www.awardfabrik.de/netzteile...-600watt-im-leistungstest-gesamt-9.53-21.html

da bekommt man ja schon das für denn Preis  

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a475691.html


----------



## Manny G. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Srry mir gefällt das Schwarze irgendwie besser...


----------



## N1lle (14. März 2010)

*AW: Jetzt lieferbar - be quiet! BQT E7-CM-600W PCGH-Edition mit weißer Lackierung und PCGH-Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Braune Schokolade schmeckt gut weiße Fantastisch, hier ist das jedoch nicht wirklich der fall, wobei das sicher wie bei der Schokolade Geschmackssache ist


----------

